# REAL allegheny Valley pictures found!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Up until now, I hadn't been able to find much in the way of pics of the real AV prior to it's takeover by the Pennsy. Just these two:

















This afternoon, my rail historian friend in Cali was looking for something else in the Delaware archives when he found these amongst the Jackson and Sharp builder's photos:

























Next post I'll show you some reasons why you might actually care...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Beyond being clean, clear vintage J&S builder's photos, they were digitalized in fairly high resolution. My buddy was able to retrieve the following detail shots from those original scans.... J&S period practice for those of you who like to accurately detail models.
*1872 Coach #29* - hey! I even guessed right on the coach #s, lol!

































*1900 Combine 61* exterior -









































*AND* interior!

















































How's THAT for cool?.... 

Since I HAVE a B'mann J&S combine here, I'm almost afraid to ask how much Stan would want for decals of the 61....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one cool coach.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pics Allen 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, good stuff!







Great to see that kind of detail opportunity in a model too. That photo is going into my Oil City collection.







.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you wouldn't show detail pics. I'm already behind on my coach projects due to adding too much stuff!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 21 Jan 2011 08:12 AM 
I wish you wouldn't show detail pics. I'm already behind on my coach projects due to adding too much stuff!!! http://cdm15323.contentdm.oclc.org/...CHALL&CISOROOT=/p15323coll6&CISOBOX1=Railroad

There went your weekend.... hehehehehehe


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Wowsers. That is one beautiful coach!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There went your weekend.... 
It certainly kept me entertained for a while - thnaks, Mik. I loved the little details, like the "First Class Hat Shelf drawing".


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 21 Jan 2011 03:18 PM 
There went your weekend.... 
It certainly kept me entertained for a while - thnaks, Mik. I loved the little details, like the "First Class Hat Shelf drawing". 
The real "problem" with that archive is eventually you start following the index links... and each of those leads you to even MORE photos... It's like being lost in a Smithsonian storage warehouse without leaving your chair.


----------

